# Changing Speakers



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure if this should go in the REW forum or here but is it a waste of time to do all the room treatments if I plan on changing speakers soon? Is it more a room/speaker interaction or a more my room needs X?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Personally i'd wait untill i changed out speakers but at the same rate it would be a heads up and a learning experiance to see what each set of speakers will do.:T And it would just be fun.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Stroh said:


> Not sure if this should go in the REW forum or here but is it a waste of time to do all the room treatments if I plan on changing speakers soon? Is it more a room/speaker interaction or a more my room needs X?





bambino said:


> Personally i'd wait untill i changed out speakers but at the same rate it would be a heads up and a learning experiance to see what each set of speakers will do.:T And it would just be fun.


 I would do it now. There are two parts to the task. 

One is smoothing the low end room acoustics from the inevitable modes and this has nothing to do with choice of speaker. So, I would begin now with bass traps. 

The other part of the task has to do with reflections and, generally, of higher frequencies which can be treated by absorption and diffusion. However, the solution would be somewhat a function of speaker (and listener) position and speaker radiation patterns. This, obviously, is something that you would not want to invest in heavily if you anticipate a speaker change in the near future.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

my make shift absorption stuff is pretty much free so maybe it will be a good way to learn REW, the room, and treatments all at once. Thanks guys.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would agree with Kal.

Changing speakers for the most part is only potentially going to entail moving side wall reflection panels pending new speaker locations - and - potentially changing front wall treatment pending change in speaker style, boundary interactions, etc.


----------

